# CNYOS Fall Show and Sale



## cnycharles (Sep 14, 2011)

This year the Central NY Orchid Society will be holding it's Annual Fall Show and Sale at the Beaver Lake Nature Center, in Baldwinsville, NY on October 1st and 2nd. Public viewing times can be found on the Slippertalk calendar for these dates; setup will be Friday afternoon, and AOS Judging will be held early Saturday Morning. The Show will have orchid society, vendor and individual orchid displays, educational, artistic and photographic displays and exhibits.

This year, vendors will include JustPat Orchids, Bloomfield Orchids, Marlow Orchids, Piping Rock Orchids and Robert's Flower Supply. As an added bonus, Tom Nasser of Carolina Orchids will be holding an educational presentation early Sunday afternoon and will have some of his orchids for sale on the Marlow Orchids sales tables. All vendors can bring pre-ordered orchids to the Show if you give them adequate notice. Some vendors will have discounts for pre-orders: please contact each individual vendor for details.

There will be a small donation for all-day entry into the Show area.

Photography is allowed in the display areas, given that it doesn't overly disrupt the flow and enjoyment of the Show by it's guests.

For more details, please visit http://www.cnyos.org 

Hope to see you all at the Show!

.. and if you are a Slippertalk Member, wear a sticker that says who you are!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 24, 2011)

bump

this weekend! check out the vendors! robert's flower supply has native orchids, and they can bring pre-orders


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks good -- but a bit too far for me.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 2, 2011)

five plants received aos awards yesterday! i'll post the plant names and awards in the judging and awards section, and after I take the awards photos today will post them there also

great displays, the weather stunk yesterday and not a lot of people showed up but it's supposed to improve today. come out and buy some amazing plants! there are even two vendors who are selling native orchids, and between bloomfield orchids, piping rock orchids and marlow orchids, tons of beautiful slippers for sale. ... you should see the haley decker in the piping rock display! :drool:

there was one p kovachii for sale in piping rocks' sales table, but at $250.. ouch!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 2, 2011)

Hope you took lots of pixs! Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll have a lot to take today; am trying to upload batches of ones taken yesterday, but the server won't let me do it the quick way , only lets me do it 'the slow way'


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 14, 2011)

I've finished editing and uploading all of the pics I took for the show (99) and they are available for viewing. I also took whole-plant pictures of the AOS awarded plants. There were a few pics that I didn't write down the plant name or the group display name; if you can see that there is something not listed with a real name, feel free to let me know what it is so that I can correct it

http://cnyos.org/showpics/thumbnails.php?album=8

if you want to see pics from other years' shows, you can click on the upper-left 'home' button

enjoy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks, Charles. A lot of work there!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 14, 2011)

welcome! I sort of hurried a bit on some shots and it was pretty dark (raining all weekend except for a few hours of sun), and I tried to get some pictures with a low lens speed and not high enough iso (to try and keep some nice detail) but some were shaky and the focus not quite right. if you look at the exif data of the pics and can see when I took each picture, you can tell that I was moving right along snapping pics! instead of writing down the order of pictures, each flower name in order etc I just snapped a picture and then took a picture of the name tag... a lot faster! ... and then there are pictures that have a little sunlight streaming down from skylights, and the tungsten lights far overhead, and the living room-type lights at each display with a mix of tungsten and compact fluorescents and my led ring light! mix that all together and you can get a bit of a headache trying to balance the color of the flowers and their backgrounds. even the awards pictures I have a tiny amount of sunlight from the side window (where there is a window there) and my led ring light; I didn't even use a black backdrop because everything would be so dark, every picture would have to be manually experimented with to get right settings, and I've noticed pics where there are flowers with white, and black backdrops and I can never get the white to not look like it's being washed out. There isn't enough space there for a large light box, white curtains etc to put lights behind; I have to share space with the center patrons who are watching birds in the same room i'm taking pictures in (sigh)

so, a challenge!


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh wow, this is great! Thanks for sharing it with us! :clap:


----------

